# Crepidium commelinifolium var purpurea



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 4, 2020)

One of my most treasured rare jewel orchids that I got from J&L last year. It’s a dark purple variety of a normally green one, masquerading as a seaweed .

A good grower in my warm intermediate large terranium. Watered heavily under low light and 80% humidity. 

From Borneo and Java up to 1500m in forest floors.


----------



## PeteM (Jun 5, 2020)

wow, I've never seen one of those before. I like I like.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 5, 2020)

Most beautifull!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 6, 2020)

I need a nail polish that color. It is very striking!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks all. The iridescent purplish metallic color is quite intense. Almost like kinky leather LOL.

I just found out that it was used to be called Malaxis metallica!

I hope it blooms so that I can make seed pods!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 6, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Almost like kinky leather LOL.



Now, now...Leslie!


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 6, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## BrucherT (Jun 7, 2020)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2020)

Nice, I need to make a trip to Singapore, to Asiatic Green! 
http://www.asiaticgreen.com/


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 14, 2020)

So the plant came into bloom and I tried to take pics in the new light box. Hard to get the right color and black backdrop properly. Steep learning curve. Have a look and any comments welcome.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 14, 2020)

so cool!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 18, 2020)

very attractive colour and sheen


----------

